# Girl Plumbers Crack



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Why did this become so popular recently??? I just don't get it.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Its just like the boys with their underwear showing. No good reason ,not attractive and just plain gross! If only they new how it made them look!Or maybe they do and just don't know what self esteem is!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My 37 year old little sister was sitting in the front seat of my car a few months ago and leaned out the door to pick up the newspaper. When she did her jeans went down low and out popped her thong. 

I went ballistic. We were both raised better than that. :flame:

I have no idea why, other than pop culture encouraging young (and obiviously older) women to cast away any bit of modesty. And I won't even let my 4 year old wear a 2 piece bathing suit. :hand:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

stupidity? Just like in men?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> And I won't even let my 4 year old wear a 2 piece bathing suit. :hand:


:thumb::clap::happy: good for you!!!

i dont' get it either, looks so very bad. so gross.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea see my DIL crack all the time  wonderd about it then went to a party with her Mom,I kid you not it was a matching set :shocked::shocked:

big rockpile


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sorry. i try to keep my jeans up while I garden, but they get a tad looser in the summer time and sometimes when my hands are full of weeds and all muddy, it's hard for me to keep pullin' them up.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

You know, I get mocked about being upset about this -- but *YOU* try and find a pair of jeans these days, WOMEN's jeans, where the rise is high enough for those of us with some "junk in the trunk", and who aren't shaped like a stick with breasts. It can't be done, and if you do find something that fits, people scoff at you calling them "Mommy jeans", typically skinny little curveless darlings who've never given birth.

Well, I'm a mommy, and proud of it. I live for the day when jean style swings back from "low rise" or even "mid rise" (which is a nice way of saying "six inches, rather than eight, below your waist" ) I'm a woman, and I have curves, and darn it, there are more women out there shaped like me than like Twiggy! I WANT MY JEANS BACK!

There is nothing more awful than seeing a young woman constantly hiking up her pants, unless it's muffin-butt (or muffin-gut) or plumbers crack. That's bad enough on a plumber, it has no place on a self-respecting woman.


----------



## dale (May 13, 2002)

That is one reason I wear overalls. No crack
dale


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mmmm overalls.....


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Duluth Trading Co. has a great line of "crackless" jeans. I've been impressed with the quality and the fit. FWIW


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember when my 12 year old daughter was a toddler. I swear to you that there were suggestive clothing for her. She was very, very tiny so we're talking about clothes somewhere between 18 months and 3T. I remember standing there and picking up a really cute top. Well, it was cute until I saw the back. I said something about how suggestive it was... apparently aloud. A lady walking past me said that she'd been thinking the same thing.

So...... this stupid trend was bound to happen considering they've had suggestive baby clothing for years.

We do NOT have to purchase these clothes.

Have you seen the "skinny jeans?" They're jeans that are skin tight.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it all goes right along with the girls gone wild mentality of pre-teens thru co-eds of todays youth ... just take a look at some of their "disney" idols ...


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditto Tracy. I used to wear Arizonas and loved them... now lately they are *all* low rise. GRR. I can't stand stuff so high it's at my ribs, makes me crazy. My choices are rib-high or butt-low. WTHeck?

OH. I did find one brand... would have to go check my closet to tell you exactly.. that I thought fit fine. Well, no. Way too much material around the front, is ridiculous.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I found some Izod jeans that are just about perfect. They rest about one inch below the navel but don't have that whole "high jeans" shape. They are quite pretty and I don't think they were too expensive for the average buyer. Give them a try!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, don't get me started on this subject. I see very, very few ladies who have the figure these low cut jeans were designed for. Almost all have the muffin top hangover, that's just disgusting to look at.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My son and his then girlfriend went to visit my mom. The tiny little girlfriend bent over and her thong popped out of her low rise jeans, my nephew (about 3-4 yrs old) reached over and pinged it.

Sorry, I like my mom jeans, don't wear them very much, but when I do I want them to cover everything I bought them to cover.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally, I like lower rise jeans. I am long waisted--or have a long torso. Those jeans actually come to MY waist--not above it. For the first time in years, my waistband doesn't roll down. My pants fit. So for me, they are ideal. Now if my waist was up where most peoples waist is, then I might feel differently. But it's nice to breath without a waistband cutting into my diaphram and it's nice to be able to wear a belt--for the first time, I feel like I look normal in jeans.

Saying that, I do not like seeing any butt cracks--male or female. And mine doesn't show when I bend over.

And I have seen the ultimate female plumbers crack--in my college library. The gal's waist was no higher than the bend in her thighs when sitting. So, when she sat down, you not only saw the crack, but the entire fanny hanging out. Yep, cheeks and all... I was so shocked that I had to call one of my friends to come over to see. We were appalled.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> You know, I get mocked about being upset about this -- but *YOU* try and find a pair of jeans these days, WOMEN's jeans, where the rise is high enough for those of us with some "junk in the trunk", and who aren't shaped like a stick with breasts. It can't be done, and if you do find something that fits, people scoff at you calling them "Mommy jeans", typically skinny little curveless darlings who've never given birth.
> 
> Well, I'm a mommy, and proud of it. I live for the day when jean style swings back from "low rise" or even "mid rise" (which is a nice way of saying "six inches, rather than eight, below your waist" ) I'm a woman, and I have curves, and darn it, there are more women out there shaped like me than like Twiggy! I WANT MY JEANS BACK!
> 
> There is nothing more awful than seeing a young woman constantly hiking up her pants, unless it's muffin-butt (or muffin-gut) or plumbers crack. That's bad enough on a plumber, it has no place on a self-respecting woman.


:clap::clap::clap:



PrettyPaisley said:


> My 37 year old little sister was sitting in the front seat of my car a few months ago and leaned out the door to pick up the newspaper. When she did her jeans went down low and out popped her thong.
> :



A couple of years ago a friend and I were at rural king when a black girl with one of the largest butts I had ever seen walked out .
This is a town where we seldom see any black girls at all so she caught our attention and were watching when she bent WAY over from the waist to put a bag in twe the trunk of her car.
Some how her thong snapped out of her jeans and about two feet up her back catching a money clip in her belt and thowing it halfway across the parking lot.:hysterical:
It was all we could do to keep from busting a gut but the look on her face when she saw us look told us we would die if we even grinned!:hysterical:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think that "plumber's crack" becomes "coin slot" when displayed on a female. "Muffin top" is a new one on me though. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I love low rise jeans! I am so glad they invented them. Not the super duper low with the 2" rise though lol! The regular cut jeans (or any pants) always felt like they were cutting me in half. I just don't like any restriction on my waist. Kinda like turtle necks...yuck! I don't have any problems with plumbers crack and I don't wear thongs. My jeans are Levi's and Gap. I also have bibs and I love wearing those too.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like grandma jeans. I wear them almost every day. When I can't find them to buy- I make my own pants. I will NOT wear the low risers.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

LOL @ this thread! I am thin but have a normal or slightly exagerated waist-to-hip ratio for a female (35" hips but only a 23" waist)...and I have to say that I like "hip huggers"! Whenever I try on jeans with a higher waist, the ones that fit around my hips have a big gap at the waist band...it is just frumpy looking and uncomfortable. When I am buying jeans I always squat when I try them on though to make sure that no crack shows...I also never wear thongs (what's the point?!) and try to stay away from mid-drift bearing shirts.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

There ain't a purrtyer woman, than one wearing BiBs, and standing to the stove, and CRACKS the lid on a pot of collards, to check for doneness:bow:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

What is this "plumbers crack" of which you speak?

I thought that it was an ice cube holder.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

men's Levi 501's are all I wear. They are sturdy, last for years, come up to my waist, don't gag me when I button that top one and they fit!

I don't understand the whole disgusting thong-plummers crack business either. What does a thong protect anyway? And why would someone want to walk around all day with a wedgie!? eeewww


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

ROFL...

I have to laugh at it.

To me it is just an exact repeat of the 70's, though back then they called them hip huggers..

All the young girls had to wear skin tight low rise hip huggers with bell bottoms.. They call them low rise flare bottomed today...

I remember well my sister trying to get into the skin tight hip huggers, laying back on the bed and using a coat hanger hooked in the zipper to try to zip em up.. Talk about something to make you fall over laughing... I still give her grief over those days 30 years later. She ain't the skinny twig she was back then by any means.

But seriously, the silly ones they made back in the 70's are the exact same thing, they would sell on the rack today... It was fad that was gone by the 80's along with tie dye, guys wearing platform shoes, and disco...

I don;t mind it on skinny girls it fits on, but if girls got a little baby fat stay away from the low waist jeans.. Know yer limitations..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh its so nice anymore to see Plumbers Crack and Tramp Stamp just does a person good to see what the world is coming to 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> There ain't a purrtyer woman, than one wearing BiBs, and standing to the stove, and CRACKS the lid on a pot of collards, to check for doneness:bow:


Have to agree unless their in town with No Top and hopping their wearing a Bra.

big rockpile


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Joshie said:


> I remember when my 12 year old daughter was a toddler. I swear to you that there were suggestive clothing for her. She was very, very tiny so we're talking about clothes somewhere between 18 months and 3T. I remember standing there and picking up a really cute top. Well, it was cute until I saw the back. I said something about how suggestive it was... apparently aloud. A lady walking past me said that she'd been thinking the same thing.
> 
> So...... this stupid trend was bound to happen considering they've had suggestive baby clothing for years.
> 
> ...


The skinny jeans aren't anything new!

I'm 68 and I remember how my girlfriends and I would sew them pants as tight as we could. I also remember trying to get into them. Oy!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Traci and all other curvy women: I love the Lee Riders. I get relaxed fit to ease up on the tightness around the tuckus. I swear by these.

I don't get thongs at all, really. Don't you spend all day as it is tryng to keep undies or a bathing suit OUTTA there? Why would I stuff something IN there on purpose??


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

My wife has both thongs and granny type of underwear. If you don't want underwear showing then wear a thong. She claims thong underwear is far more comfortable than the granny underwear. She wears the granny underwear when it's her time of the month. There's a reason why thong underwear is popular. It's comfortable for most women. There are different types of thong undewear out there though. The tiny ones aren't the ones she's talking about. The ones that are medium sized. Don't know what they're called.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have to agree unless their in town with No Top and hopping their wearing a Bra.

big rockpile 


Thanks for the mental picture. Now can someone please pass the brain bleach?

Sorry about my pants falling down. I've lost 10 pounds in the past year (all in the gut area WHOOHOO) and just haven't got around to buying new jeans. But I usually wear a t-shirt long enough to cover my caboose.
I prefer low rise or low waisted jeans but not the bikini show-off-your-butt jeans. They fit me better and don't dig into my stomach. 
The idea of wearing a thong just grosses me out. Bikini briefs are wonderful, IMO.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh my this is the funniest thread! I love my Lee Riders. They come all the way up to my waist, fit perfectly, and came from the Goodwill to boot! 

Have any of you seen the very young pregnant girls wearing what do you call them? Belly shirts? Show all that bare belly along with the low, low cut pants? UGH! But I guess the pregnant movie stars do it all the time???


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

I swear by the Lee Riders myself. Most comfortable and best fitting jeans ever.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry people who say thongs are more comfortable, well they are lying : )


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> My wife has both thongs and granny type of underwear. If you don't want underwear showing then wear a thong. She claims thong underwear is far more comfortable than the granny underwear. She wears the granny underwear when it's her time of the month. There's a reason why thong underwear is popular. It's comfortable for most women. There are different types of thong undewear out there though. The tiny ones aren't the ones she's talking about. The ones that are medium sized. Don't know what they're called.


People who wear thongs aren't doing farm work, that's for sure! OUCH!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I think that "plumber's crack" becomes "coin slot" when displayed on a female. "Muffin top" is a new one on me though. Gotta remember that one.


HAHAHAHA! I wear mid-rise - I have a very short waist so hi-rise would be over my ribs. 
But my sister wears those rediculous low-rise - crack, thong showing pants.
I usualy have change in my pockets so whenever she's at the house and she bends over, or sits in a way that her crack shows I toss a penny down her 'coin slot' 
The pants deal is one of the reasons I've started wearing mainly modest skirts.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a brand that makes "no gap" waists on jeans - can't check which brand right now but might be Wranger women's division. I don't like seeing ANY crack.

I too like the lower rise jeans as I'm short waisted and other jeans usually come above my belly button! Steve Irkle style.

I understand it's branding, but I really can't stand when girls wear pants with words across the fanny like "juicy" or "pink" - I mean really, how common, low class and vulgar can you get.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> And I won't even let my 4 year old wear a 2 piece bathing suit. :hand:


Neither does my 7 yr old daughter. In fact even my son (and daughter) wears a swim shirt. Finding one piece suits is getting harder.

My grannie panties don't allow my crack to show :teehee:


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I am equal opportunity...I have long suffered from men who dont seem to know their butt crack is flying free so why not the ladies?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm kind of stunned at this thread and the direction it's going. 

I dress for my job; parenting. Tees and denim shorts, cheap flipflops are my summer "uniform". I really do. not. care. what other people wear as long as it's not covered in sexist/racist remarks. Behave in a civil, polite manner and we're good. 

I *do* get irked by profanity around my little one. Or the "Boys are stupid, throw rocks at them!" shirts and such. 

ABC does experiments wherein they create offensive situations, played out by actors, and then tape how the public responds. In one, a woman who was average in dress was being assaulted by her boyfriend. People stepped in. Put the same woman in a little black dress, folks did nothing or just told him "Not to do that in public". :shocked: Seriously, it goes that deep.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> My wife has both thongs and granny type of underwear. If you don't want underwear showing then wear a thong. She claims thong underwear is far more comfortable than the granny underwear. She wears the granny underwear when it's her time of the month. There's a reason why thong underwear is popular. It's comfortable for most women.


In what way is a perpetual creeper comfortable?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

My wife says the thong underwear does not creep up on her or creep down or whatever you want to call it. Maybe it does on some people.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> My son and his then girlfriend went to visit my mom. The tiny little girlfriend bent over and her thong popped out of her low rise jeans, my nephew (about 3-4 yrs old) reached over and pinged it.


I bet that made everyone laugh so hard that they cried. I'd have loved to see that one!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> My wife says the thong underwear does not creep up on her or creep down or whatever you want to call it. Maybe it does on some people.


That thread is placed right where those cheeks touch. When one bends over trying to do anything you'd have something goin' right up the crack.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

TedH71 said:


> My wife has both thongs and granny type of underwear. If you don't want underwear showing then wear a thong. She claims thong underwear is far more comfortable than the granny underwear. She wears the granny underwear when it's her time of the month. There's a reason why thong underwear is popular. It's comfortable for most women. There are different types of thong undewear out there though. The tiny ones aren't the ones she's talking about. The ones that are medium sized. Don't know what they're called.


OMG...I just wanna know...how could having a wedgie all the time be considered comfie? LOL! It must take a lot of getting used to! If I don't want panty lines, I wear the "boy short" type undies...I would go comando before I would even consider wearing a thong.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

TedH71 said:


> My wife says the thong underwear does not creep up on her or creep down or whatever you want to call it. Maybe it does on some people.


I guess! LOL!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Joshie,

I know what you mean  but in her case, she tends to have a shirt over the jeans/shorts so it does rarely happen.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

My favorite jeans are Riveted by Lee-they're harder and harder to find, sometimes I can luck into a few pair at Ross, but that's about it- they sit where they're supposed to and don't where they shouldn't. After that, it's older Gap jeans. 
And FYI- I do farm work and i've worn thongs for twenty years or better and have been comfortable the whole time. The way I see it, women's underwear creeps anyways- so why not make sure it's a wee bit of cloth, not a big ol' hunk in yer crack instead?


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I can only wear low-riders, since I'm allergic to most buttons on the jeans. If they sit too high on my tummy, where they rub, then I end up with a nasty sore. So, I opt for comfort, which means low-riding jeans, but I like them baggy, not stretch-tight.

I am also one of those skinny no-hipped women that "never gave birth" - except I have, to two. Didn't change my figure, I guess....

Anyway, I was just laughing to myself the other day, how I must look ridiculous with my plumber's crack, as I was stacking lumber off the mill. Oh well...nobody sees me except my hubby, and he sure doesn't seem to mind! I do make sure to wear long shirts if there are others around, of course.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Hum. . .I wonder if there's a market for women's suspenders to keep their jeans up.

Also some studies suggest thong undies increase the number/odds of urinary track infections.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

If my DH sees me make an inadvertent exposure, he always says...

"Well, good morning Norge" 

And the youngsters here will have no idea what that means.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I find thongs comfortable. I don't even feel it there. The don't creep.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I think the young girls wear the low jeans so when they do bend over their tatoo shows on their rear end or their thongs. But, what bothers me is that where are their mothers..and what did they teach them about being young ladies.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

There is an odor or prude in the air...I sense they are close.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

*Shrug* Anything goes. Although I don't care for thongs myself, I've known women who swear they are comfortable. They may not be for me, but I figure I'm not the one to determine their comfort levels. 

There's a wonderful song with lyrics that read "In olden days a glimpse of stocking was looked on as something shocking but heavens knows, everything goes." And the next verse; "Good authors too who once knew better words, now only use four-letter words, writing prose... anything goes."

Written by Cole Porter around 1934... so if it's any consolation this isn't anything new  Any time I hear about how things have changed for the worse, this song comes to my mind.

And in case anyone's interested in this snappy little ditty, [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as-whCYL4ns&feature=fvst"]here is the version [/ame]most people may recognize, this one by Ella Fitzgerald from 1956.

For those who are interested in social/political satire (some which is eerily appropriate even for today), here is the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1XAuEM02Sw"]original version [/ame]by Cole Porter (warning, this 1934 version is a lot more "frank" than the better-known "radio" version).


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Dandish said:


> I understand it's branding, but I really can't stand when girls wear pants with words across the fanny like "juicy" or "pink" - I mean really, how common, low class and vulgar can you get.


I refuse to allow my daughter to wear words on her backside. I'm very careful about the pockets on her pants. Writing on a child's backside is asking for some dirty old man to stare at their rear end.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

seedspreader said:


> Why did this become so popular recently??? I just don't get it.


IMHO?

1. girls are fatter than ever, and they way 'pants' are made are to sit on the hips. when one's back side is the size of a barn, good chances are, you are gonna get a show.

2. they boys walk around showing their boxers, and girls have been programmed to think they can do what ever the boys do, except they always seem to take it to another level.

3. it's a welcome sign. it's letting everyone around them know they are available, and easy. no self respecting lady would walk around with her junk showing.

4. it's an easy sign. let's everyone know this is an easy tag. also lets every one know that everyone else knows this too.....if you get what i mean.

5. it is a reflection of the declining morals in our society. you can see this kind of dress everywhere. youth groups in churches, included. it's a sad refection of the lack of morals and respect we have for our Creator, and ourselves. people simply have no self respect.

I wear low rise jeans. They fit, and my 'stuff' doesn't fall out. But I don't bend over at the waist to pick things up. Ladies bend at the knees. I also wear my shirts long enough that if by chance my junk were to be exposed, it would be covered by a shirt.
After having babies, I do not like ANYTHING touching my belly. Low rise jeans are a total blessing for me.

Low rise jeans, and two piece bikini's should never come in sizes with double digits. Ever.
JMHO.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I get the Dreamer jeans at Old Navy. $16 a pair, have held up to a full year of farming pretty well. When they start to slide down I tie two belt loops together with baler twine. Belts squish me!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Joshie said:


> I refuse to allow my daughter to wear words on her backside. I'm very careful about the pockets on her pants. Writing on a child's backside is asking for some dirty old man to stare at their rear end.


Dirty old men will stare anyway.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> IMHO?
> 
> 1. girls are fatter than ever, and they way 'pants' are made are to sit on the hips. when one's back side is the size of a barn, good chances are, you are gonna get a show.
> 
> ...


Merciful heavens! All that over low rise jeans and butt crack! :stars:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Guess I'm not a lady as I like to bend at the waist......Always thought it was healthy to be able to bend over and touch yer toes?????


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

It's also a good place to put the handle of your umbrella so that you can weed in the shade.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> IMHO?
> 
> 1. girls are fatter than ever, and they way 'pants' are made are to sit on the hips. when one's back side is the size of a barn, good chances are, you are gonna get a show.
> 
> ...


I think I have to agree 100% with the bolded statement. This also goes for spandex with crop tops, male and female alike.

We have become a society of degenerates. Manufacturers of teen clothing should be banned from placing suggestive wording on said clothing. Children and most adults have no morals or sense of decency. The reason being sex sells but children are not sexy and shouldn't be portrayed as such.

I wear low rise jeans with a belt and a shirt that covers my belly when I reach overhead. I don't flaunt my "stuff" either as its no ones business what color my undies are, or if I even have any on. 

Every time I see a kid with his pants sagging it just makes me want to pull out a pair of suspenders to hold said pants up. And although cops love these styles as it makes runners easier to catch, it just looks disgusting and degrading.

This has been going on for a LONG time since the thong was created in biblical times.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

cjean said:


> I can only wear low-riders, since I'm allergic to most buttons on the jeans. If they sit too high on my tummy, where they rub, then I end up with a nasty sore.


This happens to me too so I coat the back of the button with clear nail-polish. Works like a charm!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> OMG...I just wanna know...how could having a wedgie all the time be considered comfie? LOL! It must take a lot of getting used to! If I don't want panty lines, I wear the "boy short" type undies...I would go comando before I would even consider wearing a thong.


If you get the right size, thongs do not creep. What creeps on me is regular underwear. I have substantial cheeks, and there is no way on earth that regular underwear will stay where it is supposed to stay. It is simply maddening.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

TRAILRIDER said:


> People who wear thongs aren't doing farm work, that's for sure! OUCH!


Yes, I do. They are not painful in the least if you get the right size. If it wedges in your crack, they are too small.

There is no way that I could get any work done if I had regular underwear on. I would constantly be pulling it down from mid-cheek. THAT is what is uncomfortable. I've bought underwear that promised to stay put, but it never stayed put. It went walkin' up the cheeks just like all the rest.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mammabooh said:


> Yes, I do. They are not painful in the least if you get the right size. If it wedges in your crack, they are too small.
> 
> There is no way that I could get any work done if I had regular underwear on. I would constantly be pulling it down from mid-cheek. THAT is what is uncomfortable. I've bought underwear that promised to stay put, but it never stayed put. It went walkin' up the cheeks just like all the rest.


plus 1000 here LOL. Those who've never foudn them uncomfortable, I can only wonder if they are wearing them right? I even go backpacking in them.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> IMHO?
> 
> Low rise jeans, and two piece bikini's should never come in sizes with double digits. Ever.
> JMHO.


Now, I have to disagree. When I was at my thinnest, I wore a 12. But, I'm tall and at that time, lean. My ribs showed, but I wore a 12. I exercised and was firm, fit, and looked darn good in a two piece. Since our bodies are so different, you can't say that all size 12's are fat, or size 10's. It all depends on your body. The numbers vary so much. A woman who's 6'1" is going to wear a larger size than a woman who's 5'1"


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL back at my skiniest, when you could litterly see all my bones, I was still a size 12 too, I'm only 5'1" but I'be built wide boned. I was 115 at the time. I was mad because I thought I should of been at least down to size 8 or 10 LOL! But, the DR was threatenign me with a feeding tube then (I was starving, litterly starving after a long illness where I could not eat at all). Of course I'm way fat now at size 16/18 but I will not be ashamed of who I am, no matter what the prudes think. I'm pertty active and I've treid doing the gym thing for hours at a time, months at a time and I just hang on to that weight like there is no tomorrow so I've come to accept that. I came to later learn it was a hormone thing, which comes of couorse with added benifits as extra hair and increased chances of diabeties, infertility, etc. *SIGH* But I refuse to hate what I am and I refuse to let those folks who think I'm fat, etc, make me feel bad about it because I know I do what I can....I know skinnies that do nothing but sit on their butts at home watching TV, I've known skinnioes who have plenty of high cholesterol, bp issues, heart attacks, etc. So dang, If I want to I'm wearing a two piece, or even skinny dipping


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> If you get the right size, thongs do not creep. What creeps on me is regular underwear. I have substantial cheeks, and there is no way on earth that regular underwear will stay where it is supposed to stay. It is simply maddening.


For me they are bothersome as soon as I put them on...I guess I was just not made for them :shrug: Thank God there are other undie choices


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The problem that I have with thongs is that, if I pass gas while wearing them, that back string thingy vibrates at a frequency that makes small dogs howl.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Oggie said:


> The problem that I have with thongs is that, if I pass gas while wearing them, that back string thingy vibrates at a frequency that makes small dogs howl.


 Does anyone have a good idea of how to clean up coffee from the keyboard before it damages anything ? 
Bob


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Joshie said:


> Have you seen the "skinny jeans?" They're jeans that are skin tight.


Well - they are nothing new... We were wearing those in the late sixties and early seventies. Didn't have the lycra then to make 'em stretchy so we had to sit in hot, hot, hot water (wearing them) so they shrunk to skin tight... 

Mary


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

NickieL said:


> mmmm overalls.....


I agree!!! 

I am SO glad my 15 year old is smarter than a lot of girls ( & women) these days.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oggie said:


> The problem that I have with thongs is that, if I pass gas while wearing them, that back string thingy vibrates at a frequency that makes small dogs howl.


How do you think stuff up!!!:clap:


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to wear thongs and found them comfortable. 


Two kids and gravity on my rear later.. ugh. One size is so big the front comes up to my ribs. The next size down so small that I end up hanging out all over. Just not comfortable.

Went underwear shopping with the dh. Let's just say I had to go back and buy some other undies that were actually COMFORTABLE later. The ones he picked are nice... but certain parts of my anatomy resent too tight.



As for the 'sexy back' pants.. arg. My mil gave me a pair (yes, mother in law). I threw them in the trash. Wouldn't even wear them for pjs. Doesn't help that my sil has a backside big enough for a paragraph and she wears those all the time. I'm married.. no need to advertise.

I refuse to dress my daughter like a streetwalker. Yes, perverts will look regardless, but no reason I should make her look like she's for sale.

You can be a big person and look good. You can be a skinny person and look good. The trick is for each group not to try to dress like the other. Guess the same could be said for age- I'd look ridiculous trying to get away with something the 19yos are wearing these days.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Funny just went to town.I was setting down this girl was right in front of me she bends over to pick her kid up.  Plumbers Crack and Pink Thong about two foot from me.Well at least she didn't pass gas.

big rockpile


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh good grief. :stars:

Yay for bigotry! 

Whatever. I'm reminded of the cranky old lady who stopped me in Walmart to talk about "that girl over there, looks like a prostitute!". Geez. Get. A. Hobby.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmmm.... glad I wear dresses. As for my undies I.m not telling what kind I wear but they cover all the proper area to cover.

Thongs... when I was a teenager that was what we called flip flops and thongs were called g-strings and strippers wore them.:tmi:


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> Oh good grief. :stars:
> 
> Yay for bigotry!
> 
> Whatever. I'm reminded of the cranky old lady who stopped me in Walmart to talk about "that girl over there, looks like a prostitute!". Geez. Get. A. Hobby.


:teehee:Maybe that was her hobby...heehee...some folks are real bored.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oggie, bad Oggie! Making people spit on their keyboards and computer screen. At least I wasn't drinking anything this time.

Umbrella crack, Oh my goodness!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> Oh good grief. :stars:
> 
> Yay for bigotry!
> 
> Whatever. I'm reminded of the cranky old lady who stopped me in Walmart to talk about "that girl over there, looks like a prostitute!". Geez. Get. A. Hobby.


For some people it is a hobby. There are entire websites dedicated for posting pictures of publicly exposed thong tops. Do a google images search for "whale tail".


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I am shocked after reading this thread. Just shocked I tell you. Shocked at how many people have yet to learn not to drink and read threads on the forum. Ya'll should have learned by now.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

3 pages later and I am even MORE confused! LOL.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

jen74145 said:


> Whatever. I'm reminded of the cranky old lady who stopped me in Walmart to talk about "that girl over there, looks like a prostitute!". Geez. Get. A. Hobby.


Maybe they shouldn't dress like one, then they wouldn't be confused with one.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

This would not be a problem if you wimen went back to wearing dresses and left britches for the men. Now that opens a whole nother debate about how short the dresses should be for comfortable workin. I'll think on that and get back to ya'll.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Watcher
The computer desk is clear of All Beverages now while Googling Whales , I have always had an interest in them since My trip to Greenland courtesy of the U.S.C.G. 
Bob


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

watcher said:


> For some people it is a hobby. There are entire websites dedicated for posting pictures of publicly exposed thong tops. Do a google images search for "whale tail".


Be VERY CAREFUL!


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

When I was thin I wore thongs and they were much more comfortable than regular panties or briefs. But, they were not hanging out the back of my jeans! As I got older and fatter, granny briefs work better, thongs would just get lost 

My 14 yr old daughter dresses very modest by choice. She has never been allowed to wear "Juicy" or "Cutie" on her butt, ever. She makes very modest choices in her clothing, especially her jeans. As she says, "Crack Kills".


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

That's why I don't wear jeans much anymore. They just don't make them to fit women with curves. Even when I'm a size 4/6 I still can't wear those jeans.

So I wear overalls or long skirts mostly. Some day I'll buy a pair of PZI jeans designed for curvy women (read: small waist, big butt) and hope those work.

And if you DO wear those jeans and really think everything is covered when you bend or squat... actually have someone check for you that it is. I have seen the underwear of women who would be appalled to know what was showing when they bend/squat... even when it's their knees bending and not their waists. In fact I think that with those jeans it's even worse when you bend at the knees instead of the waist.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Good Grief, (or should I say Good BRIEF?) ya'll are still talking about this? lol


----------



## babydumpling25 (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, now that I have read all of this that was started by my brother. I will have to explain it to you. 

These female species that do this think that it is a sensial thing to try to attract the male species. I being a bigger women and a mother, do not appreciate this on other females it not only makes me look at them or my husband look at them but also my kids. When my children see something like that they look at mommy and get a look of discused and grossnes. It is like a train wreck you really don't want to look but it is there and you just see it. 

Now these young females that are doing this must not have a daddy to correct that thought patteren. I do not think it is sexy and I hope that I can teach my youngins that this is not sexy (only on your wife) if it is found sexy. 

We need to have more daddy's like mine and yours that dont let them leave like that.

Now that being said I have a almost 11 yr old daughter and I tell her all the time that if she dresses like that I will beat her senseless. She at least at this point does not like her everythings showing. But I do agree with the BIBS & SUSPENDERS I was lol about those things.


Now brother dear do you understand any better why these young dumb female species think that they are attracting the males?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Oggie said:


> The problem that I have with thongs is that, if I pass gas while wearing them, that back string thingy vibrates at a frequency that makes small dogs howl.





Minelson said:


> How do you think stuff up!!!:clap:


Feline influence...surely.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Zipporah said:


> Hmmm.... glad I wear dresses. As for my undies I.m not telling what kind I wear but they cover all the proper area to cover.
> 
> Thongs... when I was a teenager that was what we called flip flops and thongs were called g-strings and strippers wore them.:tmi:


Most around here wear Dresses and they are Full Length, light Cotton.Some times can be interesting.Truth though I do like the Dresses over anything.

big rockpile


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not shocked by much anymore. However, last summer, while in the grocery store, I saw a young girl of about 13 or 14 yrs. that had on a crop top and low cut jeans. The snap and zipper on her jeans were opened and turned down a bit to expose her pretty little undies. She had on a bikini style underpant with wide lace at the top and they were bright pink. Guess right where a persons eyes were drawn to. Now, the part that really shocked me was that she was not in the store with friends, noooooo, she was with her family, walking right next to her Dad. I just wanted to grab him and ask him what he was thinking!!!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

LadyJane said:


> I'm not shocked by much anymore. However, last summer, while in the grocery store, I saw a young girl of about 13 or 14 yrs. that had on a crop top and low cut jeans. The snap and zipper on her jeans were opened and turned down a bit to expose her pretty little undies. She had on a bikini style underpant with wide lace at the top and they were bright pink. Guess right where a persons eyes were drawn to. Now, the part that really shocked me was that she was not in the store with friends, noooooo, she was with her family, walking right next to her Dad. I just wanted to grab him and ask him what he was thinking!!!


He was probably thinking that it's easier to let her do whatever she likes, rather than bothering to take the time and make the effort to be a parent.

It's a pretty common refrain, actually.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember years ago we was at the store my Cousin was in there with a See Through Blouse no Bra.Yes I was visiting with her,my wife was about to :bash: me.

big rockpile


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's even more disgusting when the parents are with the young girls whe they are dressed like that. My dh has a cousin who has two girls around 12 and 14. The youngest wears tops with spaghetti straps and is cropped and short shorts and oldest is almost as bad. Her parents don't care. Their mother is very overweight and doesn't dress like that so I'm wondering if she's living her life through her girls. The girls are boy crazy and some of the things they've said (that's been overheard) are terrible. One of the girls has put on quite a bit of weight around her middle and dh and I are wondering of she's preggers.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> I remember years ago we was at the store my Cousin was in there with a See Through Blouse no Bra.Yes I was visiting with her,my wife was about to :bash: me.
> 
> big rockpile


This explains so much, BRP....


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> This explains so much, BRP....


Oh, you baaad girl. :hysterical:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> This explains so much, BRP....


You've heard about if you go to Family Reunion to pick up a date :rolleyes ::buds: Never mind! ound:

big rockpile


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> You've heard about if you go to Family Reunion to pick up a date :rolleyes ::buds: Never mind! ound:
> 
> big rockpile


Rock, you're a GEM! :kissy:


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Definately not a fan of muffin tops or plumbers crack, but i've lost a lot of weight lately and almost none of my pants fit properly anymore, and I sure can't afford to buy all new ones! Now i'm not saying it's plumber's crack, but i'm constantly pulling them up, even with a belt! And I agree, it's hard to find a decent pair of women's pants....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> Merciful heavens! All that over low rise jeans and butt crack! :stars:


When weeding a garden you have a few choices.
Ignore them and hope they go away. Which doesn't work.
Mow them with a lawn mower. Which doesn't work.
Yank a few out, and give up. Which doesn't work.
Or
Get to the roots. Find out what kind of weed they are, dig in deep, get to the roots, and remove the problem, for good.

It looks like 'butt crack' is the problem.....but it is much much deeper, and if we want to understand it and move in a direction to eliminate the problem....we have to do more than just 'look the other way'.:heh:


----------

